# web hosting



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

Has anyone used Homestead website hosting? www.homestead.com How do you like it? Any problems? Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2009)

pinemead said:


> Has anyone used Homestead website hosting? www.homestead.com How do you like it? Any problems? Thanks.


Sorry so late in replying, just now reading this thread. 

I use them and would highly recommend them. (Nice click and drag instead of a boring grid system for photos, as my previous web hosting had provided.)

It's very user friendly and the customer service is good too. (Americans with normal accents who really try to help.)


----------



## GoslingFever (Jan 31, 2006)

I LOVED Homestead.com!!!

They have a one-month free trial deal going on now if you'd like to give it a shot - I'm with ArkGirl though - they have an awesome system, and their SiteBuilder is fantastic. You don't have to know HTML or anything to make a really professional looking site.

However.

I ended my subscription after 3 years due to rising costs. I went with Yahoo which offered the same perks for about $5 a month - but you get what you pay for. I'm ashamed to have anyone even see my site now... it looks terrible!

But oh well. Maybe one day I can afford Homestead once more...


----------

